# Butcher Block



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm not much of a wood worker, but am interesting is determining if anyone on here has ever made a butcher's block, and about how much you would charge me to build one.

I would send dimensions, etc. under separate cover. 

Thanks,

Brad


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

duc996 is here on 2cool, not sure but i bet he could do it . his phone# is 832 3 three- one 0442, 
he makes cutting boards too


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

What ibtbone said. Check out some pictures of his work down in the 'hand made' stuff for sale. Or, do a search here as he posted many pictures a couple months back. Some beautiful work.

edit: disregard the search comment. Just look a few posts below this thread.


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

Hooked said:


> What ibtbone said. Check out some pictures of his work down in the 'hand made' stuff for sale. Or, do a search here as he posted many pictures a couple months back. Some beautiful work.
> 
> edit: disregard the search comment. Just look a few posts below this thread.


if you look really close in some of the pictures, it looks like there is a butcher block island there also


----------

